# Source-Code-Darstellung in Eclipse



## jobu0101 (2. Sep 2008)

Hallo!

Ist es in Eclipse möglich, die ganze Source-Code-Darstellung gebündelt zu verkleinern oder zu vergrößern, ohne alle Elemente einzeln zu verkleinern bzw. zu vergrößern?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Sep 2008)

was ist denn eine vergößerte/ verkleinerte  Source-Code-Darstellung?

>  ohne alle Elemente einzeln zu verkleinern bzw. zu vergrößern

klingt so als könntest du das jetzt schon machen,
dann gib doch mal ein Beispiel dafür, damit man weiß, worum es geht

unter Preferences - General - Apperance - Colors and Fonts
kann man die 'Java Editor Text Font' ändern, falls du das meinst


----------



## Gast (2. Sep 2008)

Ich glaube er meint die Möglichkeit Methoden und Klassen zusammen zu klappen... ist aber nur geraten


----------



## jobu0101 (2. Sep 2008)

Nein. Bei PDFs gibt es im Acrobat-Reader die Möglichkeit eine prozentuale Änderung bezogen auf die Originalgröße vorzunehmen. Sowas suche ich hier auch.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Sep 2008)

ich hab dir ja geschrieben wie du die Schriftgröße ändern kannst,
sowas wird aber nie wie bei Word unter den Standardtools auftauchen,
das braucht ja niemand und wenn dann nur einmal bei der Einrichtung des Workspace,

eine IDE ist kein Text-Formatierer 

Textgröße in Punkt einzustellen ist eine Sache, prozentualer Zoom aber noch eine andere,
macht noch weniger Sinn, eine IDE ist auch keine graphische Text-Anzeige mit Bilder-Einfügen, Graphiken, Tabellen und was sonst noch alles


----------



## jobu0101 (2. Sep 2008)

Ich weiß schon, dass es keine Textformatierung ist. Doch wenn man mehr Code auf einmal sehen will, muss man es dennoch umstellen...


----------



## jobu0101 (2. Sep 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> unter Preferences - General - Apperance - Colors and Fonts
> kann man die 'Java Editor Text Font' ändern, falls du das meinst



Aber danke, sowas habe ich gesucht...


----------

